
DeepMind researchers propose rebuilding AI industry on a base of anticolonialism - onetimeusename
https://venturebeat.com/2020/07/11/deepmind-researchers-propose-rebuilding-the-ai-industry-on-a-base-of-anticolonialism/
======
Bostonian
"They further argue that inequities like racial capitalism, class inequality,
and heteronormative patriarchy have roots in colonialism and that we need to
recognize these power dynamics when designing AI systems to avoid perpetuating
such harms."

When has building a scientific discipline on politics worked well? Reading the
article, I think the researchers should spend more time on their technical
work and less on cultural Marxism. If I were Google I would wonder about their
productivity.

